# RECENTLY TOOK THE CFAT



## DND1980 (19 Nov 2008)

I RECENTLY TOOK THE CFAT TEST. I TOOK THE PRACTICE TEST GIVEN BY THE RECRUITING OFFICER FIRST AND GOT 80%. I HAVE BEEN OUT OF SCHOOL FOR 8 YEARS NOW AND HAVE NOT TAKEN ANY SORT OF TESTS. WHEN I FINISHED THE TEST THE OFFICER TOLD ME THAT I PASSED BUT THAT I WAS BORDER LINE. I HAD A LOT OF TROUBLE WITH THE MATH WORD PROBLEMS. HE SAID THAT HE WOULD HAVE TO SEEK HIGHER APPROVAL FOR ME TO CONTINUE IN THE RECRUITING PROCESS. HE SAID THAT THIS COULD TAKE A WEEK OR MORE TO DO. I AM APPLYING AS A MUSICIAN. WHAT ARE MY CHANCES OF CONTINUING? AND CAN I RETAKE THE TEST TO GET A BETTER SCORE?


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2008)

Dude, 

You do realize in this electronic world that capitalizing everything like that is tantamount to yelling at all and sundry here  .

As for redoing the CFAT, did you ask your recruiter?

MM


----------



## DND1980 (19 Nov 2008)

NO I DIDN'T ASK HIM I WAS JUST HOPING THAT THE CAPTAIN THAT TOLD ME THAT HE WOULD NEED APPROVAL WILL GET THE APPROVAL FOR ME TO CONTINUE. IF HE DOESN'T GET IT THEN I WILL ASK THEN I GUESS. I KNOW YOU CAN RETAKE THE TEST IF YOU FAIL BUT THE PROBLEM IS THAT I DIDN'T ACTUALLY FAIL SO I DON'T KNOW IF I WILL BE ABLE TO RETAKE IT. IF I CAN RETAKE NOT SURE IN WHAT AMOUNT OF TIME....FROM READING ON HERE A YEAR OR MORE...SOME SAY 5 YEARS AND AT MY AGE (28) THAT IS TOO LONG OF A WAIT


----------



## Snafu-Bar (19 Nov 2008)

PLease do us a favour and tap the caps lock key once to make the letters small like the rest of us.

Cheers


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Nov 2008)

I remember asking a similar question re: members retaking the CFAT a few years ago at the CFRC.

IIRC, the reply was that it could be arranged, but the staff cautioned me that, in the event you scored lower on it than your previous ones, that score would stand.  If you failed, it would be considered a fail, even if you passed it initially.  

My advice is:

1.  Wait and see what the recruiter comes back to you with.  You could very well get good news and carry on with the process.

2.  If you didn't qual for the Musician MOC on your CFAT scores, put some time and effort into what you know to be your weak areas and build your skill levels up, then redo the CFAT when you are prepared and ready.

Overall, at this point, don't panic.  The Officer/Recruiter did tell you that you PASSED.


----------



## kincanucks (20 Nov 2008)

If they are seeking approval for you to continue in the processing then you didn't make the CFAT cutoff for your trade selection not because you are borderline although you may have been close to making the cutoff.  Yes you can rewrite the test after a certain waiting period.  Perhaps another discussion with the Captain is in order for further clarification.


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

I would go ahead and ask them if a rewrite is a possible option. If it is something you really want to do then you should take all measures possible to ensure your acceptance. 

As long as you do not wait long and end up ruining the processing if it is already underway. I can not see it being much different then someone failing and rewriting it a month down the road. One of my friends was trying to go NCM Infantry and ended up failing about a month ago, he just went to rewrite the other day.

It would definitely improve your chances of being accepted you'd think.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Nov 2008)

Are you aware of the policy if he HAS to rewrite?  IIRC, there is a minimum 3 month wait.


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Are you aware of the policy if he HAS to rewrite?  IIRC, there is a minimum 3 month wait.



3 Months? It seems like my friend did it earlier then that. But maybe my own applications and work made the time progress quicker then I thought. ha.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Nov 2008)

I find this question stupid, even tho its easy.

10. How many soldiers are there in a group of 27 sailors and soldiers if there
are four fifths as many sailors as soldiers?

I showed it to my Math teacher and it took her forever to figure it out.
How many of these oddly worded questions where on the test?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Nov 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> I find this question stupid, even tho its easy.
> 
> 10. How many soldiers are there in a group of 27 sailors and soldiers if there
> are four fifths as many sailors as soldiers?
> ...



Is that an actual question on the CFAT? If so, I don't believe you are supposed to be publishing it.


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> I find this question stupid, even tho its easy.
> 
> 10. How many soldiers are there in a group of 27 sailors and soldiers if there
> are four fifths as many sailors as soldiers?
> ...



Thats actually very easy if you just count them out. 

And to the post below I think is a CFAT Practice question


----------



## oligarch (20 Nov 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> I find this question stupid, even tho its easy.
> 
> 10. How many soldiers are there in a group of 27 sailors and soldiers if there
> are four fifths as many sailors as soldiers?
> ...



Its not a question from the test. Its on publically available "practice tests" that they give out during recruiting and post on websites. I'm surprised your math teacher took "forever to figure it out"!!!! This is taught in introductory algebra (whenever its taught... circa grade 6)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Nov 2008)

oligarch said:
			
		

> Its not a question from the test. Its on publically available "practice tests" that they give out during recruiting and post on websites. I'm surprised your math teacher took "forever to figure it out"!!!! This is taught in introductory algebra (whenever its taught... circa grade 6)
> 
> Proper Sol'n:
> let x be the number of soldiers
> ...



I thought momentarily about taking a gazillion MilPoints for you for making my brain ingest that.  But my eyes didn't remain permanently crossed, so I decided against it.   :blotto:


----------



## aesop081 (20 Nov 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> I find this question stupid,



 :

Yet one day, an instructor will say "left turn" and you will be the only one who turned right. Trust me, i know.


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

oligarch said:
			
		

> Its not a question from the test. Its on publically available "practice tests" that they give out during recruiting and post on websites. I'm surprised your math teacher took "forever to figure it out"!!!! This is taught in introductory algebra (whenever its taught... circa grade 6)



Or, if you take my approach. Which I did in Math classes when teachers thought they had you stumped with big equations.. This makes this question ridiculously easy..

Since there is 4/5's as many soldiers..

4 Soldiers, 5 Sailors = 9
+ 4 Soldiers, 5 Sailors = 18
+ 4 Soldiers,  5 Sailors = 27

Thus,

12 Soldiers, 15 Sailors.


----------



## oligarch (20 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I thought momentarily about taking a gazillion MilPoints for you for making my brain ingest that.  But my eyes didn't remain permanently crossed, so I decided against it.   :blotto:



I actually decidded to remove it cuz i didnt know if i was allowed to post that... but basically u set up a variable for one required value and express the other value in terms of that variable... add them or subtract them to make them equal total value you need and solve for x! Then solve for the one you expressed in terms of x. But I guess its cool to post it now its still in the replies.

"You'll be the only one who turned right"
- Been there, done that =)))


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

oligarch said:
			
		

> I actually decidded to remove it cuz i didnt know if i was allowed to post that... but basically u set up a variable for one required value and express the other value in terms of that variable... add them or subtract them to make them equal total value you need and solve for x! Then solve for the one you expressed in terms of x.



Being a practice question I doubt there is any problem to it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Nov 2008)

oligarch said:
			
		

> I actually decidded to remove it cuz i didnt know if i was allowed to post that... but basically u set up a variable for one required value and express the other value in terms of that variable... add them or subtract them to make them equal total value you need and solve for x! Then solve for the one you expressed in terms of x. But I guess its cool to post it now its still in the replies.
> 
> "You'll be the only one who turned right"
> - Been there, done that =)))



Oh I know the mathematical side of it...but I am chillin' out after a night of studying for an exam last night, followed by the exam today, and was quite happy to come home and not "think" tonight....but you had to throw a rock in my pond.... >


----------



## oligarch (20 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Oh I know the mathematical side of it...but I am chillin' out after a night of studying for an exam last night, followed by the exam today, and was quite happy to come home and not "think" tonight....but you had to throw a rock in my pond.... >



Actually I still managed to mess it up w/ a typo:

The right sol'n is actually this: 
27 = x + ( 4x/5 )
27 = x * ( 1 + 4/5)
27 * 5 / 9 = x
x = 15 --> soldiers
4x/5 = 12 --> sailors
check: 12+15=27


----------



## George Wallace (20 Nov 2008)

That's all it takes to get the question wrong....  ;D


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Nov 2008)

oligarch said:
			
		

> Its not a question from the test. Its on publically available "practice tests" that they give out during recruiting and post on websites. I'm surprised your math teacher took "forever to figure it out"!!!! This is taught in introductory algebra (whenever its taught... circa grade 6)



Well it was the wording that she didn't like, I think she was baffled by how they wrote it but then she just showed me and I felt kinda stupid for not seeing it right away.
And I take Calc12, Math12, And Physics12 so simple things tend to over complicate (I started to do calculus on my last Physics test  ) It seems tho that most of the math is more logic and to see if you pay attention.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (20 Nov 2008)

They we're intended to make you read it a couple of times, and in my case second guess yourself along the way.


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Well it was the wording that she didn't like, I think she was baffled by how they wrote it but then she just showed me and I felt kinda stupid for not seeing it right away.
> And I take Calc12, Math12, And Physics12 so simple things tend to over complicate (I started to do calculus on my last Physics test  ) It seems tho that most of the math is more logic and to see if you pay attention.



I guesstimated most of my answers on the CFAT, and I always picked the one which agreed. The recruiter said I did above average, so I guess that worked.


----------



## oligarch (21 Nov 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Well it was the wording that she didn't like, I think she was baffled by how they wrote it but then she just showed me and I felt kinda stupid for not seeing it right away.
> And I take Calc12, Math12, And Physics12 so simple things tend to over complicate (I started to do calculus on my last Physics test  ) It seems tho that most of the math is more logic and to see if you pay attention.



Yeah I tend to do the same thing. I wasted some time solving some decimal questions on the CFAT when I could have just said screw it and rounded the numbers and multiplied then, since its multiple choice. I guess I've been overtaught as many people have.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Nov 2008)

oligarch said:
			
		

> Yeah I tend to do the same thing. I wasted some time solving some decimal questions on the CFAT when I could have just said screw it and rounded the numbers and multiplied then, since its multiple choice. I guess I've been overtaught as many people have.



...or maybe you failed the 'time constraint' part of the test with that superior intellect.


----------



## Marshall (21 Nov 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ...or maybe you failed the 'time constraint' part of the test with that superior intellect.



I find a lot of people seem to over-think the test. Maybe people with average intellect have the best chance hehe. I had to convince myself it was not going to be something related to say a provincial exam or something I had in HS. The practice test really IS a good representation of what to expect.. not much more or less in terms of difficulty I found.


----------



## psychedelics07 (2 Dec 2008)

I have been looking over some math to refresh my memory for my CFAT, which is tomorrow morning at 8:30am.   I went to go write the practice test tonight,  and the one they gave me is missing pages    My fault for waiting to do it the night before!   So a tip:   Don't do what I did.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (2 Dec 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> I find this question stupid, even tho its easy.
> 
> 10. How many soldiers are there in a group of 27 sailors and soldiers if there
> are four fifths as many sailors as soldiers?
> ...



This question is poorly worded,  I remember the style of the questions on the cfat and they weren't like this.  The questions were very clear.

I think you were looking at:
http://www.cfsuo.forces.gc.ca/adm/pdp-pps/doc/cfat-tafc-eng.pdf
  (Page 9 question 10)

Another solution to the problem (grade 10 math)

D= SolDiers
A = SAilors

D + A = 27

0.8A = D

Rearange the formula so that D is isolated on both sides

0.8A = D    and D = 27 - A   Since D is the same for both formulas We can rewrite is to be:  

0.8A = 27 - A 
+A    |  +A

1.8A =   27
/1.8  |  /1.8

A =  15

This is only something you can practice from a grade 10 math book - you have 3 months to wait I think take a refresher course.

The patern questions aren't taught in school,  but there are tricks:

1) Quickly qrite down the sequence,  then above and inbetween the numbers write the difference,  if that doesn't show you the pattern, repete.  Most are obvious as soon as you do this.
 I hope this formatting works, this is an example I just made up.

2   -6   18   -54  ___



   (-8)     (24)      (-72)
2        -6        18         -54

Because we see the differences increasing we know it isn't add or subtract.  So we try simply dividing the following numbers by the previous.  

-6 / 2 = -3   Nice but lets try that with the next   18 / -6 = -3   Oh a match.

   (-3)     (-3)        (-3)      (-3)
2        -6        18         -54       _____

-3 * -54 = 162


Good luck


----------



## Unglunk (4 Dec 2008)

I feel your pain. I'm an older applicant to the CF, so i understand that although you have the knowledge, you forget the simple things over time. I took the test twice. I qualified for any NCM trade the first time, but was looking at the Officer possibility through CEOTP, so i took it again after brushing up on some math for a couple of weeks, and all went well. You can take it twice, but twice only, so make sure you are good and prepped for the rewrite, or thats it for you.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Dec 2008)

Unglunk said:
			
		

> I feel your pain. I'm an older applicant to the CF, so i understand that although you have the knowledge, you forget the simple things over time. I took the test twice. I qualified for any NCM trade the first time, but was looking at the Officer possibility through CEOTP, so i took it again after brushing up on some math for a couple of weeks, and all went well. You can take it twice, but twice only, so make sure you are good and prepped for the rewrite, or thats it for you.




OH!  If you do worse on your second test, that is the score that will count.  There is no "best of" when you do the test; only your latest score will count.


----------



## Unglunk (4 Dec 2008)

To be honest with you, i never thought i would do worse on the 2nd write. I was just reading on here that your 2nd test, regardless of better or worse, stands. That part i didn't know; realistically, you should do better on the 2nd write, as you will be familiar with the general format. It definitely would suck to get a worse score on the 2nd write, but you shouldn't. BE PREPARED; my recruiter was happy to say were i was the weakest and what i should work on, but i already kind of knew; for me, it was the simple math you just forget with age and it came back after minor review.


----------



## Marshall (4 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> OH!  If you do worse on your second test, that is the score that will count.  There is no "best of" when you do the test; only your latest score will count.



Not that it matters now, just curious:  Is there more then one version of the CFAT? Or is it just the one version that is always used.. if so, it would be quite embarrassing to do much worse the second go (unless there ARE multiple versions)


----------



## forza_milan (5 Dec 2008)

If people haven't taken any tests in a long time, it helps to refresh math and spatial abilities skills. Personally what I did was, head out to the local library and get as many aptitude testing books as I could get my hands on. The ASVAB books also help, although the US Armed Services aptitude test has mechanical aptitude testing as well, which is not part of the CFAT: (http://www.amazon.ca/Master-ASVAB-CD-4E-Vocational/dp/0768926025/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228487100&sr=8-2) 

And practice, practice, practice. The faster you are able to do the tests at home, the faster you will be able to do them during the test. The questions may not be the same but the concepts being tested and taught in the aptitude practice tests (from either online, books, or both) are very similar, so when you do the tests, if you have practiced, you will be familiar with many of the styles of the questions - which is why practice helps. The little practice test that the CFRC handed you just helps to show what KIND of questions may be asked, but does not dictate the level of difficulty - in my opinion. 

Oh and one final thing that helped me was doing spatial tests at home. I tried to do as many as I can and with this, like most things, the more you do, the more instinctive reasoning becomes when it comes to solving the shapes. I know not everyone has the time but take an hour or two in the evening to do some of these tests at least one week before your test so that you can go do the CFAT confidently. 

Just my 2 cents - hope I helped someone.


----------



## muck0nator (8 Dec 2008)

i just took the test 2 weeks ago, got double the passing requirement, no studieng etc, going for the physical wednesday. woot


----------



## forza_milan (8 Dec 2008)

muck0nator said:
			
		

> i just took the test 2 weeks ago, got double the passing requirement, *no studieng* etc, going for the physical wednesday. woot



The irony.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (8 Dec 2008)

muck0nator said:
			
		

> *i * just took the test 2 weeks ago*,* got double the passing requirement*, * no *studieng* etc*, * going for the physical *w*ednesday. *w*oot



Priceless.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Dec 2008)

Into your hands......the future.   :

I think your parents are going to spend your inheritance.    >


----------



## muck0nator (8 Dec 2008)

forza_milan said:
			
		

> The irony.


lol i guess i probably shouldn't have rushed what i wrote.. made myself look like an idiot haha


----------



## Fusaki (9 Dec 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> Or, if you take my approach. Which I did in Math classes when teachers thought they had you stumped with big equations.. This makes this question ridiculously easy..
> 
> Since there is 4/5's as many soldiers..
> 
> ...



FAIL!

I'm not any sort of mathemagician, but I was able to figure it out without using "X" or any other sort of ****ed up book learning.



> How many soldiers are there in a group of 27 sailors and soldiers if there
> are four fifths as many sailors as soldiers?



4 parts plus 5 parts is 9 parts total.

27 divided by 9 is 3

3 times 5 is 15

_Therefore there are 15 Soldiers._

Find X? Isolate D? _Whatever._ You guys did it the hard way.  And I failed math. Twice.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Dec 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Marshall (9 Dec 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> FAIL!
> 
> I'm not any sort of mathemagician, but I was able to figure it out without using "X" or any other sort of ****ed up book learning.
> 
> ...



Eh I reversed it on here, just a typo. Didn't notice that till now ha. But I think everyone catches the drift,  its not a brainbasher of a question or anything.


----------



## armyca08 (17 Dec 2008)

Math is an artform, there are lots of potential ways to solve solutions, some more direct or systematic than others.

Obviously BEDMAS and Ratios are fairly standard, and I think from most of the practice questions I've seen, most of the math is dealt with under GED level,  highschool math, no real suprises. I've taken a handful of math courses at different levels in highschool and they all should cover it at I would geuss a grade 10 level, maybe grade 11, if that. 

When looking at this question I had the following enter my mind.

What are two roughly divisive portions 
Sailor Soilder

4/5: 1

half of 27 is 13.5 

so the closest non equal ratio is 14 and 13.

However I knew that 13:14 is not equal to 4/5:1

the next nearest set is 12 :15 which is 4/5 :1 proportional equality

just basic spatial unit quantities, no need for math in that question just proportions.


----------



## Lil_T (17 Dec 2008)

high school math?  some of it was straight out of a grade 4 math workbook.  

** not meant to be condescending, but my son's 7th grade math workbook was a lot more advanced than the stuff on the test and looking back at his 4th grade workbook, it was all pretty much the same as what I saw on the test.  I studied from his workbooks grades 4,5,6 and 7.   Don't know how I feel about that.   :-\


----------



## Marshall (17 Dec 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> high school math?  some of it was straight out of a grade 4 math workbook.
> 
> ** not meant to be condescending, but my son's 7th grade math workbook was a lot more advanced than the stuff on the test and looking back at his 4th grade workbook, it was all pretty much the same as what I saw on the test.  I studied from his workbooks grades 4,5,6 and 7.   Don't know how I feel about that.   :-\



While SOME of the questions I do not agree, most of it I'd say is close to that. Some of it takes a little problem solving or figuring out, regardless of how difficult the actual calculations are.


----------



## HeadLamp (17 Dec 2008)

I think most of the questions could be figured out without any real math background. There were a few questions on the test that I didn't know the most direct "formula" to figure them out, so I just drew pictures and employed a bit of logic. I can't think of any questions on the math portion of the test that were difficult at all. I also think the numbers they gave to work with were very easy to divide/multiply with long-hand to get an exact answer. Didn't really see a need to round.

edit: I'm not saying don't study for the CFAT. I'm just saying that if you're naturally gifted in the area of Math/Science then this will be a breeze. If your strengths lie elsewhere then it would definately be a good idea to study. Junior high math covers the majority of the questions. Grade 10 definately covers it all. This only applies to the CFAT I wrote.


----------



## Marshall (17 Dec 2008)

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> I think most of the questions could be figured out without any real math background. There were a few questions on the test that I didn't know the most direct "formula" to figure them out, so I just drew pictures and employed a bit of logic. I can't think of any questions on the math portion of the test that were difficult at all. I also think the numbers they gave to work with were very easy to divide/multiply with long-hand to get an exact answer. Didn't really see a need to round.



Same. I did not use any formulas other then the easier stuff. The thing with multiple choice is you can do a rough estimate then pick the most similar answer to it.


----------



## SeaGully (17 Dec 2008)

just a quick comment regarding the CFAT for those about to take the all feared aptitude test..

Sure, some, well most say the CFAT is easy-peasy and the math is not hard...and to be honest, it isn't rocket science.
However, I did terrible on the math portion because math is my one mental weakness. If you have not applied math on a daily basis and do not comprehend the logic behind a grade 7-10 level problem solving question, then might I suggest not brushing up on your skills, but making damn sure you know how and what to do with the basics  and how to problem solve.

No matter how many times you read on this forum that the math is easy or it's hard, just remember it's a matter of perspective. If you're great at math, you'll find it easy. If it takes you a few minutes to figure out what change to give back to someone, you will find it a little difficult. I failed to meet the mathematical requirment for my original trade of choice. I felt a little dejected however I will tell you this:
as long as you know your sh!t, and are well rested, and ate a proper breakfast the test is nothing to worry about.
Just know your math and be CONFIDENT.
and no matter what, NO matter what, DO NOT feel like an idiot if you didn't make the cut. the worst that can happen is that you don't meet your trade qualifications, you study harder and try try try again.
Just because you don't comprehend math doesn't make you a dummy. You have other talents and strong points that mathematical wizards may lack...good luck!
that's my word

peace!


----------



## Lil_T (17 Dec 2008)

I will concur with what seagully said.  I know people who just can't deal with basic math.  They work with numbers and large sums of money on a daily basis and have even done audits of other people's work.  But when it comes to random equations it all flies out the window.  I definitely recommend studying for the test - even just to brush up on your math and vocabulary.  Pick up a couple workbooks at chapters while you're at it - should be in the homeschooling section.  The more practice the better.


----------



## Marshall (17 Dec 2008)

SeaGully said:
			
		

> just a quick comment regarding the CFAT for those about to take the all feared aptitude test..
> 
> Sure, some, well most say the CFAT is easy-peasy and the math is not hard...and to be honest, it isn't rocket science.
> However, I did terrible on the math portion because math is my one mental weakness. If you have not applied math on a daily basis and do not comprehend the logic behind a grade 7-10 level problem solving question, then might I suggest not brushing up on your skills, but making damn sure you know how and what to do with the basics  and how to problem solve.
> ...



Thats completely true. It is probably just by luck that most of the people posting in this thread say they had good luck with the math portion. I know several people this year and prior who applied and had ill luck with the math portion (and they all had different academic backgrounds and capabilities). It is different for each person I'm sure.


----------



## namal24 (28 Jan 2009)

My CFAT is on Feb, 3rd. I'm really bad at math, passed grade 10 but failed 11 miserably. Currently I'm freaking out about the test, after reading everyone posts, since i know that I'm not good at math. I originally applied to the Med field, however my recruiter advised me to change it to administration since its closer, do I need a high score for that?  ???


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jan 2009)

namal24 said:
			
		

> my recruiter advised me to change it to administration since its closer



Closer to what?  ???

Don't freak out too much over the CFAT.  I failed grade 10 math, took the test (as it is now) many years later without any problems.


----------



## Lil_T (28 Jan 2009)

namal24 said:
			
		

> My CFAT is on Feb, 3rd. I'm really bad at math, passed grade 10 but failed 11 miserably. Currently I'm freaking out about the test, after reading everyone posts, since i know that I'm not good at math. I originally applied to the Med field, however my recruiter advised me to change it to administration since its closer, do I need a high score for that?  ???



I'm curious what you mean by closer as well.  Don't sweat the CFAT.  See my advice 3 posts above.  Pick up a homeschooling math workbook *I used a grade 4 one for refresher*.  It works.


----------



## namal24 (28 Jan 2009)

Yeah, i think by reading everyone's posts on how hard it was and how they failed, just makes me a bit nervous.  :
Closer as in, since i don't have my own car i don't have to travel all the way to Toronto and rather stay in Brampton for work.


----------



## Lil_T (28 Jan 2009)

I didn't find it that hard, did you do the practise test?  Seriously, get that grade 4 homeschooling pack - the math section has everything you need.  fractions, decimals, patterns, geometric nets (for spatial)  it helped me a lot.  as for verbal.. well... I don't know how you'd study for that... read the dictionary maybe.


----------



## muskie (17 Jun 2009)

Just did the test 1 week ago for the DEO marine system engineer, i missed it by 3 points. The Officer told me since i have a mechanical engineering degree in thermofluids and propulsion we can either retake the test another time or go forward with the application, but my file at some point will be referred to someone higher. I choose just to go forward, only 3 points and I'm currently accepted for a master in my university this fall. I got my medical appointment in 3 weeks and then the interview i guess. Hope things will go well for me


----------



## Ballistics (18 Jun 2009)

Hi Muskie,

I do not understand which DEO marine system engineer test you did!
Normally you should attend the one-week Naval Officer Assessment Board held each spring and fall in Halifax, NS or Victoria, BC. 
During your NAOB you have to do an specific naval test and you can failed. 
I think probably you did the electronic Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (eCFAT). 

Could you confirm this?
I asking you because I applied for DEO Naval Combat Systems Engineering (NCS ENG).

Good luck at your master,


----------



## muskie (19 Jun 2009)

Dear Ballistics,

I apologize i was the CFAT test i missed 3 points for the trade, but Im going still forward with my application and not taking the test in 3 months. I have my medical soon followed by my interview and you are right i will have to attend NOAB and pass before Im enrolled.

Best of luck and hope to see you in NOAB.


----------



## mellian (20 Jun 2009)

Math is my biggest concern as well, as it is not my forte. Well, more like applied math I always had problems with, yet I can figure out and understand the theory easily enough. No matter what, I intend to study like crazy to get my math knowledge freshened up, especially as I haven't used it much since High School math. 

The part I look forward to is the Spatial questions, as I really enjoyed them on the sample test on the website, as I tend to think more on visual and 3d terms.


----------



## bradlupa (20 Jun 2009)

it is not really that hard just don't waste time on any single question and the time limit is tight


----------



## AgentSmith (21 Jun 2009)

Don't stress too much about the test, you'll encounter much harder things once in the military. Just review grade 10 math and read a lot and you'll be fine. Math was my weakest area but when I wrote the CFAT they said I did above average on the math section. Use sites like math.com it helped me out a lot. Or find books about aptitude tests and use them (I used an ASVAB test book to help me prepare)


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Jun 2009)

Go to Chapters and buy a GED prep book, it'll do wonders for you.


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

I never finished High school but i did go to college for heating and A/C, as well as i have written the Ontario Provinical Firefighers Exam and passed, been to many courses for firefighting and am classified as a 1st class firefighter

so the test is not that hard it is more about how you can deal with basic problem solving and sequences nothing to hard.  Everybody will have a part in the test where you may second guess yourself but it is nothing to get worked up about as i have found throughtout life that the more you work up about something the harder it gets.


----------



## M@RK (27 Jul 2009)

Hey everyone!!

Just a quick CFAT question.  I wrote the test in January and didn't do well on it at all.  I picked a the GED book from Chapters and drilled math for three months and wrote the test again.  I did better this time but was still off by one point for the trade I wanted.  (Nav Comm)  My questions is has anyone ever written it a third time??  I guess you need to take math course and show proof of it and then Ottawa has to decide if you can write it again.  I guess this rarely if ever happens.  I'm a smart hard working guy who was just never good with math.  Has anyone had this same obsticle and can I overcome it??


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jul 2009)

If you go back in this thread, or one of the many other threads on CFAT, you probably will have seen that you can take the CFAT numerous times, after the requisite waiting period; but be forewarned that if you take the CFAT in the hopes of improving your score, it is the most recent test that will count.  If you do worse, that is what will count, not the "best of".


----------



## M@RK (30 Jul 2009)

Mr. Wallace.
Thank-you for the information.  I do also aplogize for not catching the  answer in the previous threads.  Thanks again.


----------



## matwxx (7 Aug 2009)

What will happen if you published any CFAT questions out here? They will remove your application form?


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Aug 2009)

matwxx said:
			
		

> What will happen if you published any CFAT questions out here? They will remove your application form?



Your post will be removed - you'll at least be introduced to the warning ladder - and you will have broken the first commitment you ever made to the CF.  

Not exactly a great start - either here on Army.ca (cyberspace) or the CF (the real world).

Just don't.


----------



## Clove Hitch (7 Aug 2009)

matwxx said:
			
		

> What will happen if you *I* published any CFAT questions out here? They will remove your *my* application form?



Please and thank you.


----------

